# How to Effectively Mimic the Use of Growth Hormone with Peptides – Part 2



## DragonRider (Nov 11, 2012)

y Mike Arnold

*“Debunking the Misconception”*

In Part #1 of this article, we finished off by addressing the 1st argument against the use of CJC-1295 with Dac. In Part #2, we are picking up right where we left off and will begin by moving onto the 2nd argument. In short, this argument states that GH pulses are necessary for GH-induced muscle growth and because CJC-1295 with Dac does not result in pulsation, it is therefore inferior. However, I think those who cite this as a reason for CJC-1295’s inferiority to ModGRF1-29 have stopped looking at the bigger picture and have begin focusing on the minutia. When it comes to GH pulses and their ability to influence muscle growth, I believe we have some people in this industry who have made a mountain out of a mow hill. In reality, we have accumulated decades of real-world evidence demonstrating the visually superior benefits of keeping GH levels elevated for much longer than what we experience with the typical GH peptide pulsing program, while any evidence showing that these GH pulses result in visually noticeable growth is sorely lacking.

There have been many studies done of GH’s ability to influence muscle growth over the years and in almost every case, it was determined that the GH molecule itself is not responsible for any of the muscle growth we commonly witness with GH administration. Rather, the increase in muscular size witnessed with GH usage is influenced by two different mechanisms. One of the pathways by which GH improves muscular size is through a systematic elevation of IGF-1 levels, while the other is an increase in intramuscular water retention. This increase in intramuscular water retention, which directly affects muscle fullness, is often misinterpreted as genuine muscle growth, while IGF-1 causes legitimate improvements in protein synthesis.
When it comes to muscle hypertrophy, increasing our IGF-1 levels will result in substantially more growth than any mechanism related to GH pulsing. Still, at best, artificially induced IGF-1 elevation plays a relatively small role in a BB’rs overall rate of muscle growth, as well as his ultimate growth potential. Without a doubt, steroids are the prime muscle builder available to BB’rs, accounting for probably 90% of the size (or more) a BB’r will build over his lifetime in the sport. With artificially induced IGF-1 elevation playing such a relatively minor role in comparison, any growth attributable to GH pulsing is almost insignificant…and in my opinion, the practice of GH pulsing will make no visually discernible difference in how quickly a BB’r grows or how big he will eventually become. In other words, this factor doesn’t mean much of shit.

Now, in all fairness, pulsing with GH peptides will result in a teeny-eeny-weeny bit of growth, so being the muscle obsessed BB’rs that we are, we normally still like to remain informed about this kind of stuff. With this in mind, there are 3 questions we need to answer when it comes to the GH pulse, which will help us decide which GH peptide program is best for us. First, how long do GH levels remain elevated with the common GH peptide pulsing programs? Secondly, since we already know pulsing with GH peptides can influence muscle growth (although to an almost insignificant degree), we should ask ourselves if the benefits of pulsing out-way the benefits of keeping GH levels maintained for a longer period of time. Lastly, are we able to elevate and sustain our baseline GH levels 24 hours per day, while also still experiencing the benefits associated with the GH pulse? The answers to these questions will help lead us to our decision and fortunately, they are fairly easy to answer.

*We’ll start with question #1.*

Perhaps the most common GH pulsing program ever recommended has been a combination of ModGRF1-29 & GHRP-2; each administered concurrently, 3X per day. For years now, we have been told that this program is easily superior to using CJC-1295 with Dac and a GHRP, but to that I say…”Superior for whom?” The above Mod + GHRP-2 program only results in about 4.5 hours of GH elevation per day. That is only about 1/5th of each 24 hour period! In contrast, exogenous GH will elevate GH levels for roughly 8 hours per inject. When looking at the anecdotal evidence, we know there are considerable differences between injecting GH either once per day…or 2-3X per day. One of the most significant differences noted between the different injection frequencies will be in the rate of fat loss, with this fact being reflected in the PED programs of BB’rs everywhere. With GH’s primary benefit being enhanced lipolysis, it seems logical to think that BB’rs would experience superior results in this area by administering GH 2-3X per day, as there is more time for the GH molecule to do it job. One might counter this argument by stating that lipolysis will simply increase 2-3 fold if the entire daily dose of GH were to be injected all at once, instead of splitting it into 2-3 daily doses. While this may be true, one must remember that lipolysis is only one step in the fat loss process…and more importantly, it is usually the rate limiting step, as well. This does not bode well for BB’rs hoping to achieve maximum fat loss with a single daily inject.

For those of you who are unaware of the meaning of lipolysis and oxidation and how they affect fat loss, I will provide a brief explanation. Lipolysis is the release of fatty acids from fat cells into the bloodstream, while oxidation is the burning off of that fat which has been released into the bloodstream. GH enhances the rate of lipolysis by causing greater amounts of fat to be released into the bloodstream for fuel, but if this newly released fat is not oxidized, it will simply be re-deposited back into fat cells. So, if the rate of lipolysis ever exceeds the rate of oxidation, fat loss will cease. Compounding the problem further is that in most cases, oxidation is usually the rate limiting step in fat loss…not lipolysis. This means that the body’s ability to burn fat will become maxed-out prior to lipolysis reaching its limit.

GH increases lipolysis in a dose-dependent fashion, so it is easy to keep increasing one’s dose in the hope of losing more and more fat. This will work…to a point, as the body is more likely to burn fat which is floating around in the bloodstream compared to fat which is stored in fat cells. However, as the dose continues to increase, especially if injected all at once, the less fat the individual will lose, per IU of GH administered. For example, if we were to administer a massive dose of GH which had an active life of only 30 minutes, the body’s ability to oxidize the newly released fat over that 30 minute period would be limited. On the flip-side, if lipolysis was increased moderately, but for the entire day, fat loss would be greatly accelerated, as the body’s capacity to burn fat would not be overwhelmed. This is why administering exogenous GH 2-3X per day provides superior fat loss benefits over a once daily injection.

When we look at the GH peptide program described above, GH levels remain elevated for only 4.5 hours per day, which is only about half as long as a single dose of GH. With such a limited amount of time to burn fat, it is no wonder that BB’rs report seeing much greater fat loss benefits when administering GH compared to GH peptide pulsing programs, even when the total amount of GH released into the body is equal. Without doubt, keeping GH levels elevated for a significant portion of the day is superior for losing bodyfat in comparison to sustaining GH levels for only 4.5 hours. Both logic, as well as a massive amount of anecdotal evidence support this position and have from the beginning.

Before moving on to the next argument, let’s briefly look at how IGF-1 levels are affected by sustaining GH levels throughout the day, in comparison to a commonly prescribed GH peptide pulsing program. In a nutshell, the sustained IGF-1 levels experienced with 2-3X daily GH use will lead to around the clock increases in protein synthesis, while the peptide pulsing program will only increase IGF-1 for a small fraction of each day. Again, this is often why BB’rs report seeing superior results in the area of growth when using an equivalent amount of ‘legitimate’ GH.

The final argument against the use of CJC-1295 with Dac states that men’s bodies produce GH in a pulsatile manner, while women’s produce GH in a more steady-state manner and therefore, GH pulsing must be superior for men. Horseshit! Using this logic alone, without any valid support for such a statement is like saying we should not use esterfied Testosterone to build muscle because men’s bodies do not produce testosterone in a pulsatile fashion. Hell, a man’s body naturally produces testosterone in spurts throughout the day, while esterfied AAS constantly release testosterone into the bloodstream over a period of days to weeks. Does this mean we should only keep our T levels elevated for a few hours each day if we want to grow as fast as possible? Hell no! All that would do is cause us to grow slower…not faster! In the same way, we can NOT say that GH peptide pulsing programs are superior simply because males naturally produce GH in a pulsatile fashion. This is “bodybuilding”…and NONE of it is natural! Anyone using steroids is not natural…anyone using GH is not natural. Even those using many OTC supps are NOT natural, so anyone using the natural argument as a claim to peptide pulsing superiority is quite silly. BB’ing has always been about results…in particular, how to get the best results…NOT how to mimic our body’s natural production of various hormones. If that is your goal, then see a life extensionist or an anti-aging doctor, but wait a second…that is not natural either because our body’s are not programmed to maintain optimal hormonal production as we age, so fuck it…I guess none of this stuff is natural, so we can toss that B.S. argument right out the window.

Up to this point I have not said much about the title compound, CJC-1295 with Dac, as I felt it was a good idea to first cover the leading arguments against CJC-1295 before moving onto the arguments in support of this peptide.

*Why CJC-1295 with Dac?*

In short, because it provides superior results in both fat loss and IGF-1 elevation, compared to our most common peptide pulsing programs. Below are some of the benefits of using CJC-1295:

1.) CJC-1295 with Dac, when administered in higher dosages, is able to cause moderately large and constant elevations in baseline GH, similar to what we would experience when using moderate dosages of exogenous GH. Just CJC-1295 with Dac, when administered by itself, was shown to be capable of elevating serum GH to about 50% of what one would achieve when administering 10 IU of exogenous GH in a single inject. That is very impressive.

2.) CJC-1295 with Dac, when administered with a GHRP, is also able to achieve the pulsatile release pattern experienced when using traditional GH peptide pulsing programs. For example, when using CJC-1295, along with GHRP-2 4X daily, the user will not only experience an increase in baseline GH levels, but will supplement that increase with 4 additional pulses per day. In other words, just because one chooses to use CJC-1295 with Dac, it does not mean he cannot achieve a GH pulse. Obviously, the addition of a GHRP will result in even larger increases in GH than when using CJC-1295 alone.

3.) In order to experience maximum elevations in GH production when using CJC-1295 with Dac & a GHRP, we must overcome the natural mechanisms which fight against GH release in the human body. One of these mechanisms is triggered by a chemical known as somatostatin. When somatostatin is released, it tells the pituitary gland to stop releasing GH into the bloodstream. This mechanism is easily overcome by implementing a drug known as an acetylcholineesterase inhibitor, of which there are many to choose from. The most commonly used is an OTC compound called Huperzine A. By using Huperzine A in combination with CJC-1295 with Dac & a GHRP, we can significantly suppress somatostatin, directly influencing the pituitary to start cranking out GH far beyond what could be achieved with the use of these GH peptides alone. The good news is that a somatostatin inhibitor like Huperzine A is dirt cheap, costing only about $50 cents day to use effectively.

4.) Lastly, in order to get the very most from your acetylcholineesterase inhibitor, you should use a product which is effective for assisting in its transport to the intended receptor site, such as ECGC’s, which is one of the active constituents found in green tea.

*Below are two examples of how one might implement the above components into their program:*

*Program #1*
CJC-1295 “with” Dac @ 2.5 mg, 2X/week.
GHRP-2 @ 100 mcg, 3-4X/day (with each dose taken at least 3 hours part).
Huperzine A @ 75 mcg, 3X/day (1st dose upon rising…2nd dose mid-day…last dose before bed).
ECGC’s @ 100-200 mcg, 3X/day (1st dose upon rising…2nd dose mid-day…last dose before bed).

*Program #2*
CJC-1295 “with” Dac @ 2.5 mg, 2X/week.
Ipamorelin @ 500 mcg, 2X/day (1st dose taken upon rising…2nd dose taken 8 hours later).
Huperzine A @ 75 mcg, 3X/day (1st dose upon rising…2nd dose mid-day…last dose before bed).
ECGC’s @ 100-200 mcg, 3X/day (1st dose upon rising…2nd dose mid-day…last dose before bed).

While both programs will result in a huge increase in overall GH levels, the main difference between the two programs will be in the number & length of GH pulses obtained with the different GHRP’s. The 1st program, which utilizes GHRP-2, will result in 4 GH pulses per day of about 90 minutes each, while the 2nd program, which utilizes Ipamorelin, will result in two longer pulses of several hours each. Due to Ipamorelin’s weaker potency per mcg, it needs to be dosed higher in order to experience equivalent increases in GH. This is why you will see Ipamorelin dosed at 500 mcg per inject, but GHRP-2 is only dosed at only 100 mcg per inject. There are also other differences between GHRP-2 and Ipamorelin, so you may want to educate yourself on them before deciding to go with one or the other.

In closing, BB’rs have been using exogenous GH 2-3X daily for many, many years at high dosages. These programs have kicked the shit out of the common GH peptide pulsing program. No one who has any idea what they’re talking about would ever claim that using ModGRF1-29 & GHRP-2 3X per day at 100 mcg each would come anywhere close to providing the same results as 15 IU of GH per day in 2 divided doses….in ANY aspect!

By implementing the programs listed above, we can finally experience results similar to using higher dosages of GH. The only way we can achieve the same results as using higher-dose GH 2-3X per day is by mimicking what takes place in the body when using GH in this fashion. This means we must not only elevate our GH levels to an extreme degree, BUT…we must keep them there all day long….NOT for just a few hours. If “GH Bleed” was so detrimental to our progress, then using exogenous GH 2-3X per day would not work so damn well because after, using GH in this manner causes the supposedly dreadful “GH bleed” all day long. Basically, those who cite GH bleed as being such a negative aspect of CJC-1295 with Dac are essentially saying that exogenous GH sucks and that generations of BB’rs have been wrong. R-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-ight.


----------

